# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Επιλογη Συναγερμου Sigma-Paradox τιμη

## Andree

Καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα την βοηθεια για την επιλογη συναγερμου.
Να ξεκινησω λεγοντας οτι προκειτε για εξοχικο σπιτι 75τμ.
Το bugged ειναι περιπου στα 500ε και μετα απο ερευνα η paradox με κερδιζει μεχρι τωρα.
Ο ηλεκτρολογος μου που εκανε ολα τα ηλεκτρικα στο σπιτι μιας και ειναι καινουργιο και εχει βαλει και την εγκατασταση μου προτεινε στα χρηματα αυτα τον sigma aeolus kit(2 μπαταριες ,εξω+εσω σειρινα,14 μαγν επαφες,3 radar eye-pro)480+300 εργασια.
Νομιζω οτι με δαγκωνει αρκετα μιας και αθηνα σε αρκετα καταστηματα μπορω να βρω τον sp5500 paradox με τοποθετηση στα 350-400ε.
Ξερω οτι απο sigma βγαζουν μεγαλυτερη προμηθεια οποτε και τα προτεινουν (αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος)
Σκεφτομαι να το συνδεσω και με gsm η μεσω τηλεφωνου αλλα νομιζω gsm δεν θα εχεις θεμα με γραμμη κλπ.
Σας κουρασα..,αν θελετε δωστε καποια προταση και σχολιαστε την τιμη και επιλογη του ηλεκτρολογου μου.Ευχαριστω

----------


## stam1982

Βρες έναν επαγγελματία εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας με άδεια από την αστυνομία και ζήτησε του προσφορά.

----------


## Andree

> Βρες έναν επαγγελματία εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας με άδεια από την αστυνομία και ζήτησε του προσφορά.



Οκ αν μπορουσες να πεις 2 λογια για το ποια εταιρια,πως σου φανηκε η τιμη κλπ
Ο λογος που εκανα το θεμα ειναι για να με βοηθησουν τα μελη.
Η απαντηση σου ηταν σαν να υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μου και να πιστευεις οτι περιμενα εσενα να μου πεις να ρωτησω εναν επαγγελματια.
Φιλικα παντα αλλα οποιος δεν εχει την διαθεση απλα ας μην ασχοληθει

----------


## p270

> Οκ αν μπορουσες να πεις 2 λογια για το ποια εταιρια,πως σου φανηκε η τιμη κλπ
> Ο λογος που εκανα το θεμα ειναι για να με βοηθησουν τα μελη.
> Η απαντηση σου ηταν σαν να υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μου και να πιστευεις οτι περιμενα εσενα να μου πεις να ρωτησω εναν επαγγελματια.
> Φιλικα παντα αλλα οποιος δεν εχει την διαθεση απλα ας μην ασχοληθει



μια χαρα απαντηση σου εδωσε δεν σου επιτεθηκεαντιθετα εσυ το κανεις ,και λες οτι "Η απαντηση σου ηταν σαν να υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μου και να πιστευεις οτι περιμενα εσενα να μου πεις να ρωτησω εναν επαγγελματια" και ομως δεν ρωτησες επαγγελματια εγκαταστατη αλλα το ηλεκτρολογο

οσο για τις εταιριες μια χαρα ειναι και οι δυο τωρα ποσο κερδος εχει καθε εγκαταστατης απο τις εταιριες που δουλευει δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις αυτο για το κερδος που ελεγες απο την SIGMA

----------


## her

Αποκλείεται να έχεις τιμή 350€ paradox, πληκτρολόγιο, Πίνακας, σειρήνα, κομπλε με 14 επαφές μαζί με εργασία.

----------


## Andree

> μια χαρα απαντηση σου εδωσε δεν σου επιτεθηκεαντιθετα εσυ το κανεις ,και λες οτι "Η απαντηση σου ηταν σαν να υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μου και να πιστευεις οτι περιμενα εσενα να μου πεις να ρωτησω εναν επαγγελματια" και ομως δεν ρωτησες επαγγελματια εγκαταστατη αλλα το ηλεκτρολογο



Ναι ναι δεν το διατυπωσα καλα ο Ηλεκτρολογος εχει τον γιο του που ειναι επαγγελματιας εγκαταστατης .
Το αλλο κομματι δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να το σχολιασω γιατι θα πεις οτι σου επιτεθηκα και σε σενα.

Οποτε SIGMA PARADOX  δεν εχουν διαφορες δεν ειναι καποια καλυτερη απο την αλλη?
Γενικα ολοι στα φορυμ λενε paradox ..

----------


## Andree

> Αποκλείεται να έχεις τιμή 350€ paradox, πληκτρολόγιο, Πίνακας, σειρήνα, κομπλε με 14 επαφές μαζί με εργασία.



https://www.smartalarm.gr/synagermoi...%CE%BD-03.html
480 με μοναδα εποικηνωνιας τοποθετηση φπα 
https://4tec.gr/paradox-10epafes-sp5...2-radar-nv500/
430 χωρις τοποθετηση φπα το 360 μου το ειχαν  πει απο τηλ με μικρο φπα

επαφες 1.7ε
σειρηνα 30 εξω και 8 μεσα

----------


## p270

> Ναι ναι δεν το διατυπωσα καλα ο Ηλεκτρολογος εχει τον γιο του που ειναι επαγγελματιας εγκαταστατης .
> Το αλλο κομματι δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να το σχολιασω γιατι θα πεις οτι σου επιτεθηκα και σε σενα.
> 
> Οποτε SIGMA PARADOX  δεν εχουν διαφορες δεν ειναι καποια καλυτερη απο την αλλη?
> Γενικα ολοι στα φορυμ λενε paradox ..



δεν μου επιτεθηκες δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο

δεν βλεπω να λενε ολοι paradox να ξερεις οτι πολλοι απο αυτους που βαζουν εδω μεσα τα βαζουν στα σπιτια τους λιγοι ειναι οι εγκαταστατες εδω και ας πουν την γνωμη τους ,εγω παλι εχω πολυ καλη αποψη για τους sigma

----------


## Andree

> δεν μου επιτεθηκες δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο



Ξερεις τι γινετε μπηκα στην διαδικασια να ζητησω την βοηθεια σας γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι επαγγελματιες εδω μεσα η γνωστες του θεματος,οι απατεωνες εξω παραμονευουν οποτε ηθελα να μου δωσετε μια καθοδηγηση για την επιλογη και την τιμη εργασιας και συναγερμου και βλεπω το 1ο σχολιο σαν αυτο και λεω οκ δεν θελει καποιος να βοηθησει αποδεκτο αλλα οχι να μου πει λες και δεν το ηξερα τραβα ρωτα επαγγελματια θα το κανω και αυτο (αν και το εχω ηδη κανει)απλα θελω να επιλεξω κατι σωστο και οσο γινετε να μειωσω το κοστος γιατι ειμαι κγω των 600 ευρω..
Εδω σκεφτομαι να παρω το parodox ip 150 και να κατεβασω babyware και να το κανω μονος..Εαν δεν με ενοιαζαν τα +200-300 θα πηγαινα απλα σε εναν επαγγελματια και θα τελειωνε εκει.
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια και τον χρονο που αφιερωνεται

----------


## p270

θα σου απαντησουν αλλα να ξερεις οτι ο καθενας χρεωνει διαφορετικα και αναλογα με την δουλεια που χρειαζεται για να μπει το συστημα

----------


## takhs764

φιλε αντρεα αν πιανουν τα χερακια σου προχωρα μονος σου και θα βρεις πρηροφοριες στο ιντερνετ.
και αν εχεις αφμ μπορεις να τα παρεις χοντρικη 
αλλα να ξερεις και η επαγγελματιες δεν εχουν πολυ κερδος, απο την εγκατασταση βγαζουνε το ψωμι τους

----------


## MAN0S

Φίλε μου αν μπορείς να βάλεις μόνος σου το ip 150,τότε μάλλον μπορείς να κάνεις κ την εγκατάσταση μόνος σου.Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας,εγώ ταλαιπωρηθηκα πάρα πολύ στο να εγκαταστήσω μόνος μου τον paradox στο σπίτι μου,κ αν δεν ήταν τα παιδιά στο φόρουμ δεν θα τα είχα καταφέρει πότε. Λες για το babywear, θα το κατεβασεις δωρεαν,αλλα υπολόγισε ότι για να δουλέψει κ να μπορείς να σεταρεις τη μονάδα,θέλεις κ αλλά 80e περίπου για τον αντάπτορα(usb307 νομίζω ότι το λένε).

----------


## stinger

στο εμποριο υπαρχουν αρκετοι αξιολογοι συναγερμοι και αξιοπιστοι...δεν χρειαζεται σωνει και καλα να βαλεις paradox και να πληρωσεις το μαρκετινγκ αλλα και τον υποτιθεται εξειδικευμενο εγκαταστατη..
οντος απο την στιγμη που απευθυνεσαι σε ανθρωπο που ζει απο αυτην την δουλεια λογικο ειναι να θελει να βγαλει μεροκαματο(ορισμενες φορες στα ορια της αισχροκερδιας) για την δουλεια που θα σου κανει..
απο την αλλη επιλογη σου ειναι αν πιανουν τα χερια σου και εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου να ασχοληθεις εσυ με την ολη εγκατασταση..
ενας συναγερμος που απευθυνεται στην περιπτωση σου ειναι ο sigma apollo η sigma s-pro 32 αν μπορεις να τον αποκτησεις μεσω επαγγελματικου ΑΦΜ..Εχει ελληνικο μενου με αναλυτικες οδηγιες που ακομα και 10 χρονων παιδι τον προγραμματιζει...

----------


## paulk

Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου βάλε sigma s-pro 32.  Ο προγραμματισμός είναι παιχνιδάκι..

----------


## p270

https://www.emimikos.gr/Sigma/SIGMA-...agermou_Sigma/
Αυτον τον αγοραζεις και χωρις επαγγελματικο αφμ εχει αλλη μια εκδοση με touch πληκτρολογειο

Ο προγραμματισμος παιχνιδι

----------


## panosvin

Aρκετα καλη τιμη σου εκανε

----------


## georgeb1957

> Φίλε μου αν μπορείς να βάλεις μόνος σου τοip 150,τότε μάλλον μπορείς να κάνεις κ την εγκατάσταση μόνος σου....... αλλαυπολόγισε ότι για να δουλέψει κ να μπορείς να σετάρεις τη μονάδα, θέλεις κ αλλά80e περίπου για τον αντάπτορα(usb307 νομίζω ότι το λένε).




Μάνο, δεν χρειάζεται το usb307, αρκούν το IP150 και ο Η.Υ. που τρέχει το babyware να είναι το ίδιο εσωτερικό δίκτυο (intranet). To usb307 χρειάζεται για τοπικό προγραμματισμό του πάνελ, συνδέοντας το πάνελ στην usb θύρα του Η.Υ. που τρέχει το babyware.





> Εδω σκεφτομαι να παρω το parodox ip 150 και να κατεβασω babyware και να το κανω μονος





Ανδρέα αφού είναι για σένα, θα σε συμβούλευα και εγώ να το ξεκινήσεις μόνος σου. Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου θα είναι μια πολλή ωραία εμπειρία.
Ξέχνα το SP5500 και αγόρασα ότι καλύτερο διαθέτει η paradox το *EVO192 με 50.0 ευρώ απο την Βουλγαρία*.Ο πωλητής λέγεται ivan, είναι αξιόπιστος και σε λιγότερο απο 4-5 μέρες έχεις τα πράγματα με courier στο σπίτι σου.
Μήν σε τρομάζουν οι απίστευτα χαμηλές τιμές του, ότι πουλάει είναι αυθεντικά paradox, .... άλλοι κάνουν πάρτυ στις πλάτες μας.
Και εγώ ξεκίνησα σαν εσένα δηλ. με πλήρη άγνοια στο θέμα αυτό αλλά στην συνέχεια ασχολήθηκα μόνος μου γιατί βρήκα πόρτες κλειστές και για να βοηθήσω στο μέλλον και άλλους σαν εμένα άνοιξα το νήμα "*Προγραματισμός MG/SP Paradox*".Θα σε συμβούλευα να το διαβάσεις απο την αρχή και θα λύσεις πολλές απορίες σου, είναι έκτο σε αριθμό εμφανίσεων θέμα απο τα περίπου 1300 θέματα των συστημάτων ασφαλείας του forum. (Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το συμβουλεύονται και κάποιοι εγκαταστάτες, μέλη του forum). 
Επίσης να διαβάσεις και το νήμα που άνοιξε ο Μάνος "*Paradox evo/evoHD*"θα βρεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.

Για ότι απορίες ή βοήθεια χρειαστείς θα είμαστε δίπλα σου.

----------


## panosvin

σε μια τετοια εγκατασταση τι θα του δωσει ο evo παραπανω περα απο το ακριβοτερο πληκτρολογιο των sp

----------


## georgeb1957

> σε μια τετοια εγκατασταση τι θα του δωσει ο evo παραπανω περα απο το ακριβοτερο πληκτρολογιο των sp



Η σειρά EVO έχει πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες στο "keyswitch programming" που δεν έχει η σειρά SP, όπως επίσης για "PGM Programming" στα "features" των  "events"

Στην τιμή που του λέω δεν παίρνει απο Ελλάδα ούτε το φθηνότερο πληκτρολόγιο των SP/MG.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, του το πρότεινα γιατί είναι για δική του χρήση. Μπορεί να πάρει το *SP5500 με 32.0 ευρώ*. Δεν νομίζω για 18 ευρώπουλα παραπάνω να κάνει οικονομία για κάτι δικό του.

----------


## MAN0S

> [COLOR=#222222][FONT=Verdana]
> Μάνο, δεν χρειάζεται το usb307, αρκούν το IP150 και ο Η.Υ. που τρέχει το babyware να είναι το ίδιο εσωτερικό δίκτυο (intranet). To usb307 χρειάζεται για τοπικό προγραμματισμό του πάνελ, συνδέοντας το πάνελ στην usb θύρα



Ά ρε Γιώργο,νασαι καλά με τις γνώσεις σου κ τη βοηθεια που δινεις.....
Αυτό με ip 150 ούτε που το φανταζόμουν ότι γίνεται.Παντως φίλε Ανδρέα,αφού τα κατάφερα να το φτιάξω εγώ,σίγουρα μπορείς κ εσύ.Κ η εμπειρία θα σου αρέσει,κ αν συμβεί κάτι θα μπορείς να επεμβεις κ να το διορθώσεις,αν αλλάξεις γνώμη ή αλλαξουν οι ανάγκες σου,το παραμετροποιεις ξανά όπως θες.Κ φυσικά να πας σε evo,η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι αστεία κ αν διαβάσεις τα νήματα που σου είπε ο Γιώργος,νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις κ εσύ.
Φιλικα,από κάποιον που ήταν στην ίδια θέση με σένα πριν λίγο καιρό

----------


## picdev

στην έκεθη ρώτησα τις διαφορές του S PRO και μου ειπαν οτι η μονη διαφορά ειναι το all day secure, που ανοιγεις τη μπαλκονοποτρα απο μεσα και ξεκλειδώνει το συναγερμό.
κατά άλλα ειναι ίδοος και ο απολο και ο aiolos , λιγο που ειδα τις πλακετες μου φάινονται ίδιοι .
Επίσης βάζεις GSM ΚΑΙ ip με μια πλακέτα. τιμή δεν ξέρω γιατί και ο s pro πωλείται μονο σε επαγγελματίες
Ο paradox κατασκευάζεται στην ελλάδα?

----------


## Andree

Καταρχας σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και την πολύτιμη βοηθεια.
Ο paradox ειναι Καναδεζικος
Για τον sectronics απο βουλγαρια όντος ειναι οκ?
Μιλησα με εναν εγκαταστατη σημερα και μου λεει οχι paradox οχι sigma αλλα βαλε DSC pc1616 καναδεζικος λεει και καλητερος στον χωρο,ομολογώ πρώτη φορα τον ακουω

----------


## nestoras

Μην ακούς κανέναν, βάλε Honeywell....  :Wink: 

Όλοι οι συναγερμοί που αναφέρθηκαν είναι καλοί.
Αν κι έχω ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στους Honeywell, αν είναι να τον βάλεις μόνος σου, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα SIGMA ή έναν Olympia Electronics ώστε να έχεις την απαραίτητη υποστηρίξη όποτε τη χρειαστείς.

----------


## paulk

> Καταρχας σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και την πολύτιμη βοηθεια.
> Ο paradox ειναι Καναδεζικος
> Για τον sectronics απο βουλγαρια όντος ειναι οκ?
> Μιλησα με εναν εγκαταστατη σημερα και μου λεει οχι paradox οχι sigma αλλα βαλε DSC pc1616 καναδεζικος λεει και καλητερος στον χωρο,ομολογώ πρώτη φορα τον ακουω



Και εγώ κοιτούσα για paradox αλλά είναι μπελαλίδικο στον προγραμματισμό..
Βάλε sigma apollo ή s-pro 32.. 
Αν θέλεις μπες στην sigma και κατέβασε τις οδηγίες.. Θα δεις οτι είναι παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καταρχας σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και την πολύτιμη βοηθεια.
> Ο paradox ειναι Καναδεζικος
> Για τον sectronics απο βουλγαρια όντος ειναι οκ?



Αντρέα οι Paradox είναι "made in Canada"
Για τον sectronics σου είπα ότι είναι αξιόπιστος πωλητής, πουλάει αυθεντικά προϊόντα αλλά η απόφαση είναι δική σου γιατί όπως έχουμε γίνει σήμερα δεν πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε ούτε τον κ@λο μας.
Ολες οι μάρκες που σου έχουν προτείνει είναι καλές, εξάλλου τον συναγερμό τον θέλεις για το εξοχικό σου και όχι π.χ. για Τράπεζα. Επομένως αν έχει πιστοποίηση "*grade 2*" είσαι καλλυμένος.






> Μιλησα με εναν εγκαταστατη σημερα και μου λεει οχι paradox οχι sigma αλλα βαλε DSC pc1616 καναδεζικος λεει και καλητερος στον χωρο,ομολογώ πρώτη φορα τον ακουω



Λοιπόν για να το χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι:

"Πολλούς καλούς και κακούς λόγους απο τους ανθρώπους θα ακούσεις. Μήτε να τους αποδέχεσαι με θαυμασμό , μήτε να τους απορρίπτεις. Και αν σου πούν κάποιο ψέμμα ακουσέ το με ΠΡΑΟΤΗΤΑ"
Στίχοι 21-23 απο τα Χρυσά Επη του Πυθαγόρα

Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι απόφαση πάρεις.        "*THE STATE IS YOURS*"





Υ.Σ. Συγνώμη αν πρωϊ-πρωϊ έγινα λίγο χυδαίος.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Παρε Bosch Amax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andree

> Και εγώ κοιτούσα για paradox αλλά είναι μπελαλίδικο στον προγραμματισμό..
> Βάλε sigma apollo ή s-pro 32.. 
> Αν θέλεις μπες στην sigma και κατέβασε τις οδηγίες.. Θα δεις οτι είναι παιχνιδάκι.



Οντος αποτι ειδα ειναι πανευκολος ο προγραματισμος ,ειδα και ενα βιντεο 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0rqTU0_ltg
Καμια σχεση με το χασιμο που τρως στον paradox.
Εχει γινει το κεφαλι μου πουρες διαβαζοντας για τον paradox απο τα λινκ  που εδωσε ο Γιωργος
Οποτε η θα το παλεψω να δω αν μπορω να προγραματισω τον paradox
Η θα παω σε SIGMA οπου ειναι πολυ ευκολος και κατανοητος ο προγραματισμος
Η θα παρω καποιον εγκαταστατη 
Οι τιμες που εδωσε ο Γιωργος απο Βουλγαρια ειναι χωμα κατω απο το 50% σε σχεση με εδω αλλα δεν ξερω απο εγγυηση.

----------


## paulk

> Οντος αποτι ειδα ειναι πανευκολος ο προγραματισμος ,ειδα και ενα βιντεο 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0rqTU0_ltg
> Καμια σχεση με το χασιμο που τρως στον paradox.
> Εχει γινει το κεφαλι μου πουρες διαβαζοντας για τον paradox απο τα λινκ  που εδωσε ο Γιωργος
> Οποτε η θα το παλεψω να δω αν μπορω να προγραματισω τον paradox
> Η θα παω σε SIGMA οπου ειναι πολυ ευκολος και κατανοητος ο προγραματισμος
> Η θα παρω καποιον εγκαταστατη 
> Οι τιμες που εδωσε ο Γιωργος απο Βουλγαρια ειναι χωμα κατω απο το 50% σε σχεση με εδω αλλα δεν ξερω απο εγγυηση.



 Είναι πανεύκολος...Εγώ μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων και τον πέρασα μόνος μου...Μην μπλέξεις με paradox. θα βαράς το κεφάλι σου μέχρι να το προγραμματίσεις.
Θέλεις να σου πω τι έχω βάλεις εγώ και πόσο μου στοίχισε?

----------


## p270

> Οντος αποτι ειδα ειναι πανευκολος ο προγραματισμος ,ειδα και ενα βιντεο 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0rqTU0_ltg
> Καμια σχεση με το χασιμο που τρως στον paradox.
> Εχει γινει το κεφαλι μου πουρες διαβαζοντας για τον paradox απο τα λινκ  που εδωσε ο Γιωργος
> Οποτε η θα το παλεψω να δω αν μπορω να προγραματισω τον paradox
> Η θα παω σε SIGMA οπου ειναι πολυ ευκολος και κατανοητος ο προγραματισμος
> Η θα παρω καποιον εγκαταστατη 
> Οι τιμες που εδωσε ο Γιωργος απο Βουλγαρια ειναι χωμα κατω απο το 50% σε σχεση με εδω αλλα δεν ξερω απο εγγυηση.



για να το παλεψεις με τον προγραμματισμο του paradox πρεπει να εχεις εναν να κανεις δοκιμες οποτε μαλλον δεν συμφερει ,ο sigma ειναι πανευκολος αν ξερεις και ολα τα υπολοιπα καλωδιωσεις και τα σχετικα

----------


## MAN0S

Φιλε αφου ακόμα το σκέφτεσαι,ισως σε βοηθησω να αποφασισεις με βασει την εμπειρία μου απο την εγκατασταση του δικου μου Paradox(ήμουν μεταξύ paradox ή caddx). Κατ αρχην δεν ειχα-εχω εμπειρια απο συναγερμους.Για το σεταρισμα το πιο σημαντικό ήταν ότι είχα λίγες μέρες τη μονάδα στο τραπέζι,κ έκανα πρόχειρες συνδεσεις-δοκιμες.Ξεκινησα με το πιο απλο δηλ τη μαγνητική επαφή,την μικρή εσωτερική σειρήνα κ το πληκτρολόγιο. Απαραίτητα με το babywear, απλοποιεί απίστευτα την εγκατασταση,σε σχέση με εντολές κ κωδικούς.Αφου έκανα τη ρύθμιση στη μαγνητική επαφή,ουσιαστικά είχα κάνει το 80% της εγκατάστασης.Γιατι το λέω αυτό?Γιατί κατάλαβα την λογική της μονάδας. Επόμενο το ραντάρ.Τι διαφορά είχε από τη μαγνητική επαφη?Οτι ήθελε να του δώσω κ ρεύμα,κ ότι "ήταν σαν 2 μαγνητικες"δηλ ήθελε μια σύνδεση για το  tamper, κ μια το ίδιο το ραντάρ. (Ξέχασα να σου πω,έγραψα σε ένα χαρτί τι ειναι tamper,τι είναι  eol,deol κ κάποιοι ακόμα οροι).Οταν δούλεψε κ το ραντάρ, τα έβγαλα κ φωτο για να μην τα ξεχασω,κ ήμουν έτοιμος για να πάει η μονάδα στον τοίχο.Καποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις,πχ χρόνοι, αν θες έξυπνες ζώνες κτλ ειναι παιχνιδάκι αν έχεις το babywear. Κ βέβαια διάβασε τo νημα για τους sp κ για τους evo. Ασφαλώς  κ η βοηθεια των παιδιων του φορουμ ηταν υπερπολυτιμη,θα τα διαβασεις κ στα νήματα.Απο paradox μην περιμένεις βοήθεια,και όπως σου είπε κ ο Γιώργος παραπανω το φόρουμ σίγουρα θα σε βοηθησει σε απορίες σου.ελπιζω να μην κούρασα κ να βοήθησα.(αν καταληξεις σε paradox,δες τα πληκτρολογια αφης πχ TM50).

----------


## panosvin

Οντως για μονο σου παρε η sigma η paradox.
Mε caddx θα χρειαστεις εγκαταστατη αλλα θα ανεβεις και σε ποιοτητα

----------


## georgeb1957

> Οντως για μονο σου παρε η sigma η paradox.
> Mε* caddx* θα χρειαστεις εγκαταστατη αλλα *θα ανεβεις και σε ποιοτητα*



Πάνο καλημέρα,
Επειδή πρέπει να ξέρεις πολύ καλά τις δυνατότητες των πανελς Paradox/caddx, θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μας πείς κάποιες σημαντικές ποιοτικές διαφορές των caddx σε σχέση με των paradox.

----------


## panosvin

Ποιοτητα κατασκευης και ολοκληρωμενο δοκιμασμενο  προιον πριν βγει στην αγορα.
Προστασιες σε ολα τα σημεια της πλακετας ακομα και στον επεξεργαστη απο βραχυκυκλμα των dc .Καμμενο με τρυπα απο φλογα σε τσιπακι U10 σε προιον evohd 1 ετους
To καμαρι της παραντοξ.Να το δικαιολογησουμε ομορφα λεγοντας αστοχια υλικου
Συνεγερμοι που δουλευουν 20 χρονια απροβληματιστα
Μηδενικα προβληματα σε led και lcd πληκτρολογια εκτεθειμενα σε ηλιακο φως που περναει απο βιτρινες καταστηματων επι χρονια.Aντιθετως με paradox 
Αψογη και ποιοτικη εφαρμογη ultra sync με vpn συνδεση και σε υψιστης ασφαλειας εργα polling 30 δευτερολεπτα με κεντρο ληψης σηματων
email κατευθειαν στο κινητο σου και οχι simple αμα σου ρθει αλλιως μονο push .Eνσωματωμενος τηλεφωνητης και με voice 
Στα xgen bus κρυπτογραφημενο με utp μεχρι και 800 μετρα με μηδεν προβλημα και 2 προφιλ εκαστος σε ζωνη για οτιδηποτε σεναριο φανταστεις.Εκτος του τι κανει η ζωνη οταν ειναι οπλισμενος η αφοπλισμενος και δευτερο προφιλ.
Υλικα που θα ειναι ποιοτικα και δοκιμασμενα πριν βγουνε στην αγορα και οχι μεσα σε τρια χρονια απο 1,1 σε 6,8 version. Ρανταρ με καμερα hd77 που ποτε δε παιξαν και βγηκαν τα 78.εφαρμογη μετα το iparadox  και me pgm που δεν επικοινωνουσαν βγαινει  η ιnsight Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ  και μετα απο ενα χρονο το insite gold που βασιζεται σε επικοινωνια μονο με push και επειδη το πληρωνεις παιζει
Ασυρματα που η θα παιξουν η θα σου σπασουν τα νευρα με αρκετα rf jamming σε rXT3 και μετα απο καιρο δεν ποιανουν και ρωτας και παιρνεις απαντηση για πειρατικο σταθμο και επηρεαζονται
Τηλεφωνητης και επικοινωνια με κεντρο προβληματικη σε voιp για να μην γραψω για τις αναβαθμησεις των module
Tι σου ειναι αγνωστο δηλαδη απο αυτα που εγραψα.Τα ξερεις πιστευω
Δεν ειναι θεωρια αλλα γεγονοτα

----------

mikemtb (17-06-18)

----------


## georgeb1957

o.k.
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στο "δοκιμασμένο προϊόν πριν βγεί στην αγορά π.χ. το καμάρι τους η κάμερα HD77 που αντικαταστήσανε πολύ σύντομα ήταν σε ποιότητα για τα σκουπίδια παρά το εξωπραγματικό κόστος της.
Εχω διαπιστώσει ότι  στην Paradox τα αντανακλαστικά τους, σε προβλήματα που μπορεί να εντοπίσης και να τους τα αναφέρεις είναι πολύ αργά μέχρι και ανύπαρκτα. 
Επίσης αυτό το κακό με τα νέα firmware που βγάζουν συνέχεια και δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην επικοινωνία των modules χωρίς κατά την γνώμη μου να λύνουν κάτι αντιθέτως να δημιουργούν άλλα.
Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου για το software επικοινωνίας.
 Δημιουργήσανε την νέα συνδρομιτική υπηρεσία επικοινωνίας με το Insite Gold αγνοώντας τις μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή εγκαταστάσεις αναγκάζοντας τους παλιούς χρήστες, αν θέλουν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν,  να αναβαθμίσουν το module επικοινωνίας  IP150 και σταμάτησαν να υποστηρίζουν το iparadox αγνοόντας ξαναλέω όλους του παλιούς χρήστες και κατόχους των συστημάτων τους.
Τα αρνητικά τους τα γνωρίζω, σου έκανα την ερώτηση για να δώ αν υπάρχουν κάποιες επιπλέον δυνατότητες των caddx σε σχέση με των paradox. Σε αυτό δεν φωτίστηκα επαρκώς.

----------


## p270

Απο που μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε νεους cadxx εχω nx 108 αλλα θελω να δω και τους νεους

----------


## vasilllis

οσα αναφερες πραγματικη θεωρια ειναι.Δεν υπαρχει καμια πιστοποιημενη και αξιοπιστη δοκιμη αν αντεχουν 20 χρονια.Και για το ηλιακο φως εχουν καμια uv-protection?

----------


## panosvin

ποιοτητα εχουν οχι προστασια Την δοκιμη καντη μονος αν δουλευεις τα υλικα και των δυο,Γεγονοτα ειναι καθαρα οπως εγραψα.Απαντηση με τα πληκτρολογια πηρα για παρτιδα ελλατωματικων
Αν τα δουλευεις τι θεματα ειχες αντιστοιχα
Αν τα συγκρινεις παλι  και τα βλεπεις ιδια υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## vasilllis

Πανό όχι ούτε τα έχω δουλέψει ούτε τα συγκρίνω.ειλικρινα ούτε έχω πρόθεση να τα μειώσω σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα.
Αλλά δεν είναι και επιχειρήματα αυτά που αναφέρεις.

----------


## panosvin

Ε πως δεν ειναι επιχειτηματα τα μειωμενα προβληματα υλικων.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ Ο ΕΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕΙ ΗΔΗ
Ο καινουριος βγηκε το 2012 και μοιραστηκε σε επισημες αντιπροσωπειες για ελεγχο το 2016 βγηκε αγορα
Αυτο δεν θες 
Για ποιοτητα μιλησα
Σου στειλα pm δεν θελω να το αναφερω απο που βγηκαν μηχανηματα 15 και 18 ετων και τι μπηκε εκει με θεμα
Για διαφορα σε ποιοτητα μιλησα 
Εκτος και αν μου τυχαινουν εμενα τα γεγονοτα

----------

vasilllis (17-06-18)

----------


## james9

Καλημερα σας. Νεος στο αντικειμενο με ελαχιστες γνωσεις ενδιαφερομαι για ασυρματο συναγερμο στο σπιτι μου περιπου 120 τμ , ημιοροφος. 

Εχω διαβασει 2 -3 πραγματα και (μαλλον) εχω καταλαβει , τι πρεπει περιπου να βαλω. Γνωριζω οτι οι paradox ειναι ποιοτικοι αλλα θα ηθελα και τις προτασεις σας επι του θεματος. 

Κλινω προς ασυρματο συστημα, με 7 παγιδες για μπαλκονοπορτες - παραθυρα, 2 αισθητηρες κινησης, εσωτερικη - εξωτερικη σειρηνα και θα ηθελα και app για το κινητο μου . 

Το ερωτημα ειναι τι να προσεξω και το πιο σημαντικο αν μπορω να εχω υποστηριξη στη Λαμια. Οπου ρωτησα ο καθενας βαζει τους "δικους" του , ο ενας κινεζικο που δεν τον βρηκα πουθενα στο διαδικτυο , ο αλλος ισραηλιτικο κλπ . 

Αν καποιος μπορει να μου προσδιορισει (στο περιπ0ου ) φυσικα και το κοστος θα ημουν υποχρεωμενος.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Ισραηλιτικος δεν ξερω ποια μαρκα αλλα εχει ισραηλιτικους οπως ο crow runner ειναι εξαιρετικοι!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Δημητρη καλησπερα και καλωσηρθες γενικα να ξερεις τα ασυρματα ειναι ακριβα σπορ.Δευτερον μακρυα απο κινεζικα ασυρματα.Τριτον αν το κανεις μονος σου σκρουτζαρε και θα εχεις εικονα κοστους.Αν θα το κανει εγκαταστατης δεν μπορουμε να το κοστολογησουμε.πχ μπορει μια ασυρματη επαφη να εχει χ κοστος αλλα να χρειαζεται να περαστει 2 μετρα καλωδιο και να συνδεθει κανονικη επαφη οποτε το κοστος ανεβαινει.
Οποτε ειναι μονοδρομος να ψαχτεις με εγκαταστατες και να εχεις αποριες εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## panosvin

Bαλε τουλαχιστον ενσυρματο με ασυρματα μονο εκει που δεν θες η δεν παει καλωδιο
Χωρις καθολου καλωδιο αν οτιδηποτε στηθει γυρω που να εκπεμπει στα 433 η 868 θα εχεις θεμα

----------


## stam1982

Πανο τι αλλο εκπεμπει στα 868 ;

----------


## panosvin

Kανονικα τιποτα αλλα ποιος λεει οτι δεν θα χει θεμα.Αν και  το 868 σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις μου εχει λυσει τα χερια σε μερικες ομως οχι.Και στο 868 εχω παρει rf jamming.
To εθεσα λαθος.

----------


## stam1982

Δεν εχω βαλει πολλα ασυρματα αλλα δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα ως τωρα.

----------


## panosvin

Δυο φορες λυθηκε με 868 αντικατασταση
Στα αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι τα ιδια παντελη τα ιδια παντελακο ανα διαστηματα τα παιζουν και παλι επανερχονται
rtx3 με rem 2 
και αλλα ειναι αψογα

----------


## james9

> Δημητρη καλησπερα και καλωσηρθες γενικα να ξερεις τα ασυρματα ειναι ακριβα σπορ.Δευτερον μακρυα απο κινεζικα ασυρματα.Τριτον αν το κανεις μονος σου σκρουτζαρε και θα εχεις εικονα κοστους.Αν θα το κανει εγκαταστατης δεν μπορουμε να το κοστολογησουμε.πχ μπορει μια ασυρματη επαφη να εχει χ κοστος αλλα να χρειαζεται να περαστει 2 μετρα καλωδιο και να συνδεθει κανονικη επαφη οποτε το κοστος ανεβαινει.
> Οποτε ειναι μονοδρομος να ψαχτεις με εγκαταστατες και να εχεις αποριες εδω ειμαστε.



Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια. Σιγουρα θα φωναξω εγκαταστατη. Κατι πιανουν τα χερια μου αλλα ο καθενας στο αντικειμενο του, θα πληρωσω ανθρωπο που ξερει και θα με βοηθησει και μελλοντικα αν χρειαστω κατι. 

Για το θεμα του ασυρματου, να σας πω οτι δεν εχω θεμα με τα καλωδια αλλα οσοι ειστε παντρεμενοι θα ξερετε οτι οι γυναικες εχουν αλλεργια στα καλωδια. 

Θα ηθελα να βαλω κατι οσο το δυνατο δοκιμασμενο και "επωνυμο" με την εννοια της αξιοπιστιας. Θα δωσω κατι παραπανω αλλα τουλαχιστον θα κοιμαμαι ησυχος. Οποτε ακουω τις προτασεις σας και προφανως τις συμβουλες σας , μιας και δεν γνωριζω σχεδον τιποτα, μονο σκορπιες πληροφοριες απο το νετ.

----------


## stam1982

Για ασυρματο μονο κατι επωνυμο.Οχι κινεζικο οχι universal.Οι επαφες και τα ρανταρ επικοινωνουν συνεχως με την κεντρκη μοναδα οποτε ενημερωνεσαι για χαμηλη σταθμη μπαταριας αλλα και για απωλεια καποιου περιφερειακου.
Την καλωδιωση δεν τη γλιτωνεις.Το πληκτρολογιο και η σειρηνα θα εχουν καλωδιο αναγκαστικα.

----------


## james9

> Για ασυρματο μονο κατι επωνυμο.Οχι κινεζικο οχι universal.Οι επαφες και τα ρανταρ επικοινωνουν συνεχως με την κεντρκη μοναδα οποτε ενημερωνεσαι για χαμηλη σταθμη μπαταριας αλλα και για απωλεια καποιου περιφερειακου.
> Την καλωδιωση δεν τη γλιτωνεις.Το πληκτρολογιο και η σειρηνα θα εχουν καλωδιο αναγκαστικα.



Επωνυμο να φανταστω εννοεις paradox , sigma, caddx? Αυτους ξερω απο εδω μεσα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## stam1982

Υπαρχουν νομιζω και τα crow.

----------


## vasilllis

Υπάρχουν και ασύρματες σειρηνες-πληκτρολογια αλλά το 1000κακι να το έχει έτοιμο.

----------


## panosvin

Ποιο χιλιαρικο.Για να γινει σωστο ip module η gsm με επωνυμο το χιλιαρικο τι να φθουρισει
Για προκαταβολη θα λες

----------

vasilllis (22-06-18)

----------


## stam1982

Εκει που το φτασατε τον βλεπω να παιρνει δικανο :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (22-06-18)

----------


## rodolfos2006

Φιλε μου δες τον Ajax. Εκτος την κεντρικη μοναδα που πρεπει να εχει ρευμα ιντερνετ η σιμ, ολα τα αλλα ειναι ασυρματα. Και το πληκτρολογιο και η σειρηνα. Ειναι καλος και αν εχεις βασικες γνωσεις δεν θα χρειαστεις εγκαταστατη. Τσουζει ομως σε τιμη οπως ολοι οι ασυρματοι σοβαροι συναγερμοι. Ενα μηνα τον εχω βαλει δεν εχει το παραμικρο θεμα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## james9

Δικο μου λαθος. Και η σειρηνα και το πληκτρολογιο θα ειναι ενσυρματα. Το ασυρματα πηγαινε στις παγιδες των πορτοπαραθυρων και ισως σε εναν εκ των δυο ανιχνευτων κινησης. Μονος μου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω τιποτα θα απευθυνθω σε ειδικο , αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Τοτε υπαρχουν παρα πολλες επιλογες αν υπαρχει καλωδιο πληκτρολογιου και σειρηνα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...boGeRdMAUola7k

----------


## james9

Επανερχομαι μιας και σημερα πηρα προσφορα απο εγκατααστατη και δευτερα εκτος απροοπτου θα τον βαλει. 

Sigma Hydra , εξωτερικη σειρηνα (δεν θυμαμαι μοντελο , ορθογωνια με γαλαζιο φως σαν του ΚΙΤ) , πληκτρολογιο Hydra, 9 μαγνητικες επαφες , 2 ανιχνευτες κινησης, μπαταριες, gsm module και τελος εργασια 150 ευρω. 

Συνολο τελικο 633 ευρω , ανευ ΦΠΑ. Πως βλεπετε την τιμη , να προχωρησω?

----------


## stam1982

Δημητρη καλησπερα,περα απο τους αριθμους αυτον τον ανθρωπο μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις;Σε επεισε για τις ικανοτητες και τις γνωσεις του;Αν ναι 30 ευρω πανω 30 κατω δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια.

Υγ εννοειται οτι ειναι κατοχος σχετικης αδειας απο την αστυνομια.

----------


## james9

> Δημητρη καλησπερα,περα απο τους αριθμους αυτον τον ανθρωπο μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις;Σε επεισε για τις ικανοτητες και τις γνωσεις του;Αν ναι 30 ευρω πανω 30 κατω δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια.
> 
> Υγ εννοειται οτι ειναι κατοχος σχετικης αδειας απο την αστυνομια.



Δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα με επεισε. Απαντησε στις ερωτησεις μου, ειναι νεος και δειχνει οτι εχει πολυ ορεξη και ειδα και μια δουλεια του σε φιλο , χωρις να το ξερει αυτος. Βεβαια ποτε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για κανεναν αλλα οκ . 

Σιγουρα δεν θα κολλησω στα 30 ευρω αλλα αν ειναι 100 θα το ξανασκεφτω ή θα του πω οτι ειναι ακριβος. Γιαυτο ρωταω εδω μεσα γιατι οι γνωσεις μου ειναι ελαχιστες πανω στο θεμα.

----------


## panosvin

το gsm ζητα να ειναι το bus 
Με καλωδιωση ειναι η τιμη η εχεις καλωδια

----------


## james9

> το gsm ζητα να ειναι το bus 
> Με καλωδιωση ειναι η τιμη η εχεις καλωδια



Οχι καλωδια δεν ειχα, οποτε θα περασει τα παντα αυτος. 
Τωρα σκεφτομαι να μην βαλω το gsm αλλα ενα Mini ups που εχω στο ρουτερ μου και να βαλω ενα module που με ειδοποιει ποια ζωνη χτυπησε αν ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Οχι καλωδια δεν ειχα, οποτε θα περασει τα παντα αυτος. 
> Τωρα σκεφτομαι να μην βαλω το gsm αλλα ενα Mini ups που εχω στο ρουτερ μου και να βαλω ενα module που με ειδοποιει ποια ζωνη χτυπησε αν ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου.



ενσυρματο συζηταμε η ασυρματο?

μινι ups και ιντερνετ με vdsl και module και ιντερνετ στο κινητο σου για να μην μπει ενα gsm?ξανασκεψου το.(και αυτο στην τιμη?)

----------


## james9

> ενσυρματο συζηταμε η ασυρματο?
> 
> μινι ups και ιντερνετ με vdsl και module και ιντερνετ στο κινητο σου για να μην μπει ενα gsm?ξανασκεψου το.(και αυτο στην τιμη?)



Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις λίγο αυτό που λες; Ναι για ενσύρματο μιλάμε. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Αν μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις οικονομικά το gsm επέλεξε το.Ups στο ρούτερ σου να βάλεις ούτως η άλλως.

----------


## p270

Καλημέρα αφού θα το κάνεις ενσύρματο γιατί βάζεις τον Hydra και όχι έναν άλλο Sigma καθώς ο Hydra είναι υβριδικος και ίσως ακριβότερος από κάποιον άλλο;

----------


## james9

> Καλημέρα αφού θα το κάνεις ενσύρματο γιατί βάζεις τον Hydra και όχι έναν άλλο Sigma καθώς ο Hydra είναι υβριδικος και ίσως ακριβότερος από κάποιον άλλο;



Ποιον προτείνεις; Αυτόν μου πρότεινε αυτός που θα τον βάλει. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω κατευθείαν πολλά λεφτά του είπα να μην βάλω τώρα το GSM και να βάλω μόνο rdf (καλά το λέω?) για να με ειδοποιεί στο κινητό ποια ζώνη χτύπησε κλπ.

Τι εννοείς υβριδικός; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

εχει και αλλες σειρες η sigma εχει τους appolo που μαλλον στοιχιζουν φθηνοτερα αν δεν χρειαζεσαι τα επιπλεον που κανει ο hydra ειδικα το ασυρματο 

υβριδικος ειναι αυτος που εχει και ενσυρματη λειτουργια αλλα και ασυρματη 

οποιον και να βαλεις παντως ειναι καλα μηχανηματα τα sigma 

ρωτα τον εγκαταστατη να σου πει αν βαζει και καποιο αλλο μοντελο απο sigma

----------


## james9

Θα ρωτήσω. Τελικά η τιμή που μου έδωσε για τα παραπάνω που έγραψα μείον το GSM συν το rdf είναι 585. Τι λέτε να προχωρήσω;

----------


## p270

δεν μπορει αυκολα να σου πει κανεις αν ειναι οκ η τιμη παιζουν ρολο τα τετραγωνικα του σπιτιου τι δυσκολιες εχει ωστε να ριξει τα καλωδια τα μετρα καλωδιου που θα ριξει και φυσικα το κοστος του συστηματος που θα μπει

----------


## james9

110 τμ, Sigma hydra, 2μπαταριες, πληκτρολόγιο, πίνακας, 9 παγίδες, 2 ανιχνευτές κίνησης, σειρήνα εξωτερική και rdf (δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά). Κόστος εγκατάστασης 150 ευρώ, όλα μαζί κόστος 585 ευρώ. Σίγουρα δεν θα κολλήσουμε στα 20 ευρώ απλά να έχω και εγώ μια ιδέα αν με γδερνει ή αν βγάζει κέρδος στα όρια του αποδεκτού.

----------


## p270

Όπως σου έγραψα δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι το κόστος του συστήματος αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει θα το γράψει
Τα 150 εργασία καλά είναι ειναι σχετικά μεγάλο σπίτι

Αν έχεις υποψίες ότι είναι ακριβά πάρε και από άλλον εγκατάσταση προσφορά

----------


## mtzag

Θελω και εγω να βαλω σπιτι μου συναγερμο..
Δεν θελω να πληρωσω πολλα και λεω να τον βαλω μονος μου...
Υπαρχει κανα φτηνο κιτ στο banggood να το παρω ?
Για εδω δεν ρωταω γιατι ξερω οτι θα το πληρωσω πολυ ακριβα ..
Αυτο
https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-HO...p-1179451.html 
τι λεει ?

----------


## james9

> Όπως σου έγραψα δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι το κόστος του συστήματος αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει θα το γράψει
> Τα 150 εργασία καλά είναι ειναι σχετικά μεγάλο σπίτι
> 
> Αν έχεις υποψίες ότι είναι ακριβά πάρε και από άλλον εγκατάσταση προσφορά



Όχι δεν έχω καμία υποψία, απλά ρωτάω λόγω ασχετοσύνης δικιάς μου. Με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου η τιμή μου φάνηκε οκ, πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος έχει ένσταση για τον εξοπλισμό κλπ.

----------


## p270

> Θελω και εγω να βαλω σπιτι μου συναγερμο..
> Δεν θελω να πληρωσω πολλα και λεω να τον βαλω μονος μου...
> Υπαρχει κανα φτηνο κιτ στο banggood να το παρω ?
> Για εδω δεν ρωταω γιατι ξερω οτι θα το πληρωσω πολυ ακριβα ..
> Αυτο
> https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-HO...p-1179451.html 
> τι λεει ?



kai αυτο μπορει να το πληρωσεις ακριβα αν αρχισει να κανει κολπα 
οταν βαζουμε συναγερμο διαλεγουμε ενα αξιοπιστο και δοκιμασμενο συστημα αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα 

βρισκεις και εδω συτσηματα συναγερμου προσιτα οχι βεβαια στην τιμη του κινεζικου αλλα θα εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο

----------


## stam1982

Οι σαβουροκινεζιες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με σύστημα ασφαλείας.Μπορεις να επιλέξεις σίγμα που είναι vfm.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Γιατι οι ασυρματες επαφες της μου φενονται τελειως της πλακας; Ιδιες με του focus ειναι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## her

> Δεν θελω να πληρωσω πολλα και λεω να τον βαλω μονος μου...
> Υπαρχει κανα φτηνο κιτ στο banggood να το παρω ?
> Για εδω δεν ρωταω γιατι ξερω οτι θα το πληρωσω πολυ ακριβα ..



Γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ ψάχνεις το φθηνότερο; Δεν σε εχω ακούσει ποτέ στα τόσα θέματα που έχεις ανοίξει (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) να λες οτι θέλεις κατι ποιοτικό.

----------


## paulk

Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό θα βάλεις ασύρματα ρανταρ ή μαγνητάκια τότε ρώτα τον και για τον sigma s- pro είναι πάρα πολύ καλός
Το rdf λογικά εννοείς το rtm ναι αυτό θα το βάλεις.

----------


## james9

> Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό θα βάλεις ασύρματα ρανταρ ή μαγνητάκια τότε ρώτα τον και για τον sigma s- pro είναι πάρα πολύ καλός
> Το rdf λογικά εννοείς το rtm ναι αυτό θα το βάλεις.




Ρώτησα για τον s pro και μου είπε περίπου 180 παραπάνω. Δε με παίρνει αυτή τη στιγμή και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζομαι τους αυτοματισμούς που έχει οπότε θα μείνω στον hydra.
Εκτός αν μου πείτε ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά στην ποιότητα και το ξανασκεφτώ

----------


## p270

Για τον Apollo ποσα ζητάει;

----------


## Nickmanak

Ηθελα να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες του φόρουμ, αν μπορώ να κάνω δικό μου ενσύρματο σετ με κομμάτια από τη μάρκα Sigma, μιας και τα ετοιμα που βρίσκω στα καταστήματα δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Σκεφτομαι δηλ. να αγορασω τα κομματια του σετ ξεχωριστά.
Υπάρχει ζήτημα με την συμβατότητα διαφορετικών κέντρων και πληκτρολογίων ή και με τα υπόλοιπα περιφερειακά μεταξυ τους; (ρανταρ, επαφες κλπ).

----------


## stam1982

Πληκτρολόγιο και μονάδα πάνε σετ.Απο εκεί και πέρα με τα περιφερειακά κάνεις ο,τι θέλεις(σειρήνα ,ραντάρ,επαφές).

----------


## p270

Το πληκτρολόγιο που δίνει στον Hydra μπαίνει και στον Apollo μιλάω πάντα για το touch

----------

stam1982 (13-08-18)

----------

